# LA Premier FC - DA ID Events / 2006-2000



## ADPSOCCER (May 3, 2018)

These events are for Current NON-DA Players ONLY.

Pre-Registration is Required: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LAPFCGDA2018


----------



## ADPSOCCER (May 17, 2018)




----------

